# Best mineral makeup for oily skin?



## glowinggal (Jan 16, 2008)

I read somewhere online that Bare Essentials was good for oily skin (maybe the Bismuth)? but wondered from people that have already tried it.

I tend to get shiny too of course with the oily skin so wondered a) which help with the shine... B) doesn't make my skin MORE oily and c) which won't make me break up from clogged pores and more oily being generated?

THANKS!


----------



## MusicNMakeup (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi,

I don't have oily skin, but when I use Bare Escentuals, if someone takes my picture, tiny flecks show up in the pictures from the powder.

I haven't had that happen with other mineral makeup.


----------



## blackroses08 (Jan 16, 2008)

you should use physicans formula!! thats what i use!! and its good for your skin!! $10.00 u get a lot too


----------



## squirl-nutkin (Jan 17, 2008)

Jlynne is pretty good for oily skin and the owner also has oily skin so she definitely can help with that. The birthday discount is nice too.


----------



## agatapas (Jan 17, 2008)

I never used BE, but I used Isadora which is very similar to BE and after that I promised myself to never use anything that has bismuth in it.

Now I use oil control powder and Meow foundation. I also like Lumiere in cashmere. However from my observation when you have oily skin you will have to use few foundations and change them from time to time. The skin is getting used to some of the ingrdients and while at the begining it works, it stop working over time.

I usually blot my face one or twice a day and that's enough to keep my makeup in place for a whole day and I do not retouch during the day. Besides it's difficult to find something perfect for the skin, while in winter I use different foundation and application method than in summer. I also use more foundation in winter and tend to find something whith heavier coverage.

Oily skin is always a problem and you never know what you are sensitive to.


----------



## pinkminnow (Jan 23, 2008)

Try Monave. I have combination skin, and I find that I am less shiny at the end of the day when I use Monave (instead of BE or Ocean Mist). Also, mineral veil helps combat the oilies.


----------



## drealoveu (Jan 24, 2008)

I too have oily skin. I tried BE and hated it. It made me look very shiny and for someone who already has oily skin to begin with......not a good combination. But maybe it might work for you?


----------



## glamouramababy (Jan 24, 2008)

I have used Bare Minerals and I have oily skin. I love it, but you really do need to use the mineral veil with it - and - use the original or tinted mineral veil, not the feather light one because it has too much sparkle and can make you look shiny all over again.


----------



## cynpat2000 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have oily skin and ive tried tons of MMU and the one that stays the day with no touch ups is Lily Lolo. I love , love, love it. I apply it wet and it stays all day.


----------



## KellyB (Jan 24, 2008)

Monave worked with with my extremely oily T zone and held up even better when I applied it wet.


----------



## Scooter (Jan 25, 2008)

Look for something with clay in it - kaolin I _think _is good; I know bentonite clay is known for it's oil absorbtion properties. Purelycosmetics carries a product called Oil Absorb that is bentonite clay. I've seen quite a few other companies with kaolin clay; just can't find them off the top of my head.


----------



## fishchick72 (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm super oily &amp; the only thing that has worked for me is Lure beauty, it's so great!!!


----------



## Aprill (Jan 25, 2008)

Monave is supposed to be really good for oily skin


----------



## smithpyz (Jan 25, 2008)

alima is great


----------



## nyxxx (Jan 25, 2008)

I have oily skin too and I've been using Lumiere, but I am definitely interested in trying some of these other brands!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 4, 2008)

I prefer Monave over BE. BE caused irritation (ocy bismuth), and gave off too much of an unnatural glow.


----------



## AtomicMishaps (Feb 5, 2008)

Everyday Mineral mineral foundation in Matte. LOVE IT, it's the best mineral makeup I've used and I've tried a lot!


----------



## chiaberry (Feb 6, 2008)

You can try Aubrey Nicole. They are having free shipping now until 11th Feb. Their full coverage foundation contains kaolin, it should work for oily skin. If you find foundations with kaolin too drying, try Lumiere's Cashmere with silk powder. It's good for combination skin.


----------



## mk12 (Feb 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AtomicMishaps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Everyday Mineral mineral foundation in Matte. LOVE IT, it's the best mineral makeup I've used and I've tried a lot! Me too! EM's Matte is my favorite, and it controls oil but doesn't look heavy and mask like (as some of the other brands do IMO.) It has a nice translucency that I think is very flattering, and seems to minimize my flaws instead of exaggerating them. Plus, it's super cheap when purchased in a kit. What's not to love?


----------



## jenfer (Feb 6, 2008)

There are so many options (at least online) out there, you don't need BE (and it's not that good anyway, way overrated). To help with oily skin, pick something with kaolin. I use finishing powder (or veil, whatever they call it) before and after foundation, that helps to control the oil.


----------



## Devilgal (Feb 6, 2008)

The one that i find good for oil control is Meow Primer. However, i am using their sample so going to finish soon, wanting to order the full size shipping is expensive to me so i am looking for an alternative oil control. I had placed order with Aubrey Nicole for their oil control powder and Rice finishing silk powder so wondering if anyone try them before?


----------



## hchvxf (Feb 6, 2008)

I like EDM Matte with an oil control primer under and topped with BE mineral veil


----------



## cosmeticaddict (Apr 19, 2009)

wow I am not alone suffering from oily skin. This pushes me to make my own mineral makeup. I used to wear proactive foundation and powder but its draining my pocket. I am happy with my Ultimate Matte Loose Mineral Foundation. My skin dont shine for 4 hours and I am so happy about it.


----------

